# Odom uphappy about possible trade



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> "There's not a lot I can say about it right now," Bryant offered some six weeks ago, long before his recent spree of hourly interviews to advance the idea that he wants to leave L.A. "But if it gets to the point that Jermaine wants to be here instead of Indy, we'd love to have him. We'd be crazy not to."





> As stated in this cyberspace a week ago, I've heard nothing in the last month to sway me from the belief that O'Neal is the most realistic big-time trade target for L.A., far more realistic than Jason Kidd or Kevin Garnett. The Pacers, according to NBA front office sources, are increasingly open to moving their center -- especially to a Western Conference team -- and have expressed interest in Lakers forward Lamar Odom, center Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown's expiring contract and the Lakers' first-round pick later this month … which is only a so-so pick at No. 19 until you remember that Indy, at present, has no first-round pick.





> But sources close to Odom indicate the 27-year-old would be "quite unhappy" if he's sent to the Pacers in an O'Neal deal … and that it would take a three-year contract extension from the Pacers (or any team that makes a move for him) to get Odom "on board" with a trade. No word yet on how that might factor into Indy's decision making.





> The Lakers are expected to resist Indy's efforts to expand the deal to include Jamaal Tinsley, even though they need a point guard as much as anything, because plugging a non-shooter like Tinsley into Phil Jackson's triangle offense holds little appeal.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2893692


----------



## Pacers01 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, I herd about that to.. I herd espn was talking about kobe maybe headed to the pacers.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Pacers01 said:


> Yeah, I herd about that to.. I herd espn was talking about kobe maybe headed to the pacers.


It'd be nice to see Kobe come out east.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they could get Kobe without getting rid of O'Neal, it would almost automatically make them contenders in the east.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers01 said:


> Yeah, I herd about that to.. I herd espn was talking about kobe maybe headed to the pacers.



Welcome to the forum:cheers: 

As much as I'd love to have Kobe..it's not going to happen.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Pacers01 said:


> Yeah, I herd about that to.. I herd espn was talking about kobe maybe headed to the pacers.


Kobe wants to leave the Lakers because they suck. Why would he want to come to the Pacers? They're even worse (and thats before trading away what value there is just to GET Kobe).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Kobe wants to leave the Lakers because they suck. Why would he want to come to the Pacers? They're even worse (and thats before trading away what value there is just to GET Kobe).


If the Pacers can get Kobe (Granger, Diogu, Murphy, and others) without giving up JO, they'll be better than the Lakers were.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> If the Pacers can get Kobe (Granger, Diogu, Murphy, and others) without giving up JO, they'll be better than the Lakers were.



Yes, but Kobe will never come to a small market team. Come on, he's Kobe Bryant, he's going to be in a big time city, not out in Indiana.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Odom's not an idiot.. he's not going to come out and say "Damn I'd love to be traded! I hope it goes down!"

Because if he's not moved.. what are his teammates going to think of him all of next year?

Sports players and coaches are all basically robotic.. if Odom is moved out here we'll hear how "eager he is to turn this thing around" and how he wants to "win championships in Indiana.."

I'd be more surprised to hear about a player doing the total opposite of the norm.

And forget about the Kobe to Indiana rumors.. quite frankly forget about Kobe going anywhere this offseason - it's not happening.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> o'neal - Lamar Odom, center Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown's expiring contract and the Lakers' first-round pick later this month


I would actually like to see this trade coming!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I doubt that Lakers will include both Bynum and Kwame...

Honestly, I think that Odom, Kwame and the Lakers pick is enough... I would even include Harrison or Baston if needed. Get a good expiring contract in Kwame, Odom can thrive in O'Brien system, and with the draft pick, try to take some good PG.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I would actually like to see this trade coming!


well of course because Indiana would be robbing LA in that trade.


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

If I was Lamar I would be mad also. No offense to you Pacer's fans but the Pacers suck and I don't think Lamar can take y'all to the playoffs. I don't think he wants to be on a team that is rebuilding.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Kobester888 said:


> If I was Lamar I would be mad also. No offense to you Pacer's fans but the Pacers suck and I don't think Lamar can take y'all to the playoffs. I don't think he wants to be on a team that is rebuilding.


doesn't want to be on a rebuilding team-- then what are the lakers?
no offense or anything but, he already IS on a rebuilding team. he has been since he got traded to la. what i think it really comes down to is that he, like kobe, don't want to play for small market teams. attitudes like that are not good for the league. but as far as some are talking about kobe coming here--- forget it. really-- NEVER gonna happen. he is like the only player in the league with a no-trade clause. it allows him to veto any trade. not even if the pacers gave him the entire team payroll and changed their name to the indiana kobes would he even consider it. the only places he would ever consider going to are: the other la team, the knicks, the bulls, and if shaq weren't with the heat, miami. he wants to be the man in a big market only. always has been and always will be that way. he refused to play for the hornets when they drafted him and i doubt he has become any less selfish as time has gone on. i would not want anything to do with him anyway.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

clownskull said:


> doesn't want to be on a rebuilding team-- then what are the lakers?
> no offense or anything but, he already IS on a rebuilding team. he has been since he got traded to la. what i think it really comes down to is that he, like kobe, don't want to play for small market teams. attitudes like that are not good for the league. but as far as some are talking about kobe coming here--- forget it. really-- NEVER gonna happen. he is like the only player in the league with a no-trade clause. it allows him to veto any trade. not even if the pacers gave him the entire team payroll and changed their name to the indiana kobes would he even consider it. the only places he would ever consider going to are: the other la team, the knicks, the bulls, and if shaq weren't with the heat, miami. he wants to be the man in a big market only. always has been and always will be that way. he refused to play for the hornets when they drafted him and i doubt he has become any less selfish as time has gone on. i would not want anything to do with him anyway.


Definitely couldn't agree more. The only trade that will go down is JO to LA, not Kobe to Indy. Kobe will NEVER come to Indy.


----------



## LJay (Aug 19, 2006)

*they needa do somethin god dammit... Bird ruined this squad*


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Definitely couldn't agree more. The only trade that will go down is JO to LA, not Kobe to Indy. Kobe will NEVER come to Indy.


Couldn't agree more. Though Bynum, Odom, and 1st really is a pretty nice deal for a team that wants to rebuild. I love the thought of that draft pick in this draft.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> If the Pacers can get Kobe (Granger, Diogu, Murphy, and others) without giving up JO, they'll be better than the Lakers were.


Do you really think Kobe Bryant will go to the Pacers....

How would the Lakers take Granger, Diogu, Murphy and others in order to trade one of if not the best player in the league. A whole bunch of your garbage doesn't equal gold... that's like the Lakers wanting to give you Smush, Kwame, Chris Mihm and "others." If the Lakers were really gonna make a trade with Kobe for young players they sure as hell wouldn't trade him to the Pacers. A trade to the Bulls for Gordon, Deng, Nocioni and the first round pick would sound like a better deal because if the Lakers are going to trade one of the best scorers in history they are going to demand that at the very least


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Teezy said:


> Do you really think Kobe Bryant will go to the Pacers....


No, I don't think he'll be traded anywhere.



> How would the Lakers take Granger, Diogu, Murphy and others in order to trade one of if not the best player in the league. A whole bunch of your garbage doesn't equal gold... that's like the Lakers wanting to give you Smush, Kwame, Chris Mihm and "others."


No, because Granger and Diogu are both young and have the potential to be 20+ ppg scorers. They're not that great right now, but they could be in the future.

Why would the Pacers trade a mutli-time all-star for such a crappy player like Andrew Bynum? He's not great now, but he has potential, unlike Smush, Brown, and Chris Mihm.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> No, I don't think he'll be traded anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The difference between Andrew Bynum and Granger and Diogu is that Bynum is 19 and Granger is 24 and Diogu is going to be 24 before next season. Plus, Bynum is a 7 footer with a big body and great hands. Granger and Diogu are only 5 years younger than Kobe, and not near to equal value.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Teezy said:


> Do you really think Kobe Bryant will go to the Pacers....
> 
> How would the Lakers take Granger, Diogu, Murphy and others in order to trade one of if not the best player in the league. A whole bunch of your garbage doesn't equal gold... that's like the Lakers wanting to give you Smush, Kwame, Chris Mihm and "others." If the Lakers were really gonna make a trade with Kobe for young players they sure as hell wouldn't trade him to the Pacers. A trade to the Bulls for Gordon, Deng, Nocioni and the first round pick would sound like a better deal because if the Lakers are going to trade one of the best scorers in history they are going to demand that at the very least





Teezy said:


> The difference between Andrew Bynum and Granger and Diogu is that Bynum is 19 and Granger is 24 and Diogu is going to be 24 before next season. Plus, Bynum is a 7 footer with a big body and great hands. Granger and Diogu are only 5 years younger than Kobe, and not near to equal value.


Nice to see you in the Pacers forum Teezy. :cheers:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

larry bird didnt ruin this squad. thats a load of crap. he had all the pieces and a great coach together. he had a championship level team. and off goes artest, etc. 

larry bird has even drafted well. He has Danny Granger basically the steal of the draft.

Fact is I hate these offers I see for Jermaine Oneal. A one time legit MVP candidate who still is a fairly young guy.

Maybe the Pacers do need to rebuild. If they get Andrew Bynum I can assure you they will be happy with him down the road. He is going to be very very good. Thank Kareem. Seriously though I wouldnt shy away from bynum at all.

If you trade away O'Neal you basically gotta start looking to move the other vets too. you gotta suck *** and make sure you get a pick close to the top of next years draft.

Building a team around Bynum, Ike, Granger, and say OJ Mayo doesnt sound bad at all. But next year will truely suck if thats the route the pacers go.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granny Danger basicly fell to us.. many had expected him to be a top 10 so Bird really just made the obvious choice by drafting him - it doesnt really count as a steal. I dont like Bird as GM at all - hes made some horrendous decisions these last 2 years.

Artest for Peja
this years 1st rounder for 30 lazy games from Al 
3 2nd round picks for nobody
the whole GSW trade


and I dont see Kobe in Indy without moving JO. We'd have to start offering something like JO + Granger. Even then the Bulls can offer better IMO.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Auggie said:


> Granny Danger basicly fell to us.. many had expected him to be a top 10 so Bird really just made the obvious choice by drafting him - it doesnt really count as a steal. I dont like Bird as GM at all - hes made some horrendous decisions these last 2 years.
> 
> Artest for Peja
> this years 1st rounder for 30 lazy games from Al
> ...


i had him top ten too, but bird was the one that selected him. id say it certainly counts... because a lot of teams didnt make the "obvious" choice. 

As far as those trades go. Especially the artest one and the harrington one. you have to go back and look at the situation at the time. The warrior one was baffling, but again this involves Stephen "always in trouble" Jackson, so basically you just feel bad for what has happened to the pacers organization. 

You really cant point your finger at management here. Id take your management in denver any day of the week.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Is Kirilenko a good fit here if Odom doesn't want to go to this team?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Is Kirilenko a good fit here if Odom doesn't want to go to this team?


...for Jermaine O'Neal?

Odom will be fine if he gets his greedy 3-year extension.


----------

